# Muscle Admiration



## dylan_boy69

Hi all - genuine muscle admirer in Chester looking to chat and talk about the muscle scene. Feel free to add me on msn


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

#getthebabyoilout


----------



## dylan_boy69

I have plenty of baby oil


----------



## Queenie

Why didn't I think of doing this??


----------



## mal




----------



## dylan_boy69

I've always liked milk


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

mal said:


>


Looking good mal.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

RXQueenie said:


> Why didn't I think of doing this??


Would you like to "chat" with me? :innocent:


----------



## MRSTRONG

welcome you will fit right in here .

you know this is a dating site dont you


----------



## Queenie

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Would you like to "chat" with me? :innocent:


I reckon Dylan would give me a black eye!! X


----------



## QUEST

is this you :laugh:


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> welcome you will fit right in here .
> 
> you know this is a dating site dont you


Fabswingingmuscle . Com!! X


----------



## Milky

Right mate, keep it clean, no e mail adresses on open forum etc, no harrasing of members and nothing seedy and we will all be fine.

This is a BB site and TBH l am sure you could find other sites to help with your needs etc.


----------



## dylan_boy69

LOL no I am not quite that bad 

But if anyone wants to chat about muscle worship feel free to private message me


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

dylan_boy69 said:


> LOL no I am not quite that bad
> 
> But if anyone wants to chat about muscle worship feel free to private message me


Where's scooby? That boys got a lot of pent up sexual urges.


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> Fabswingingmuscle . Com!! X


.co.uk actually :whistling:


----------



## mal

dylan_boy69 said:


> LOL no I am not quite that bad
> 
> But if anyone wants to *chat about muscle worship *feel free to private message me


EWENS your man dude:lol:


----------



## QUEST

dylan_boy69 said:


> LOL no I am not quite that bad
> 
> But if anyone wants to chat about muscle worship feel free to private message me


hahaha ....

.

.

.

fook this am off


----------



## MRSTRONG

dylan_boy69 said:


> LOL no I am not quite that bad
> 
> But if anyone wants to chat about muscle worship feel free to private message me


 :lol:

whats to chat about via msn ?

mate if you want muscly guys posing and flexing then just say so .

sh1t how much you paying


----------



## Queenie

Milky said:


> Right mate, keep it clean, no e mail adresses on open forum etc, no harrasing of members and nothing seedy and we will all be fine.
> 
> This is a BB site and TBH l am sure you could find other sites to help with your needs etc.


This is gonna end in tears lol xx


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> This is gonna end in tears lol xx


and they wont be mine !


----------



## scotty64

Where the fooks GymGym.......... :lol:


----------



## Hartman

LER said:


> is this you :laugh:


Haha, havnt seen purple Aki mentioned in a little while... He used to live a couple of doors down from my mate in Liverpool.... Scary fcker!


----------



## Gary29

Chester? Unnervingly close to me.

Luckily I haven't got any muscles to worship so I think I'm fairly safe!


----------



## Hartman

Gary29 said:


> Chester? Unnervingly close to me.
> 
> Luckily I haven't got any muscles to worship so I think I'm fairly safe!


Lol apparently he was up to it all over the NW.. last time I heard of he had just moved out of toxteth, lock your doors mate


----------



## dipdabs

Wtf. This must be a joke lol.


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Wtf. This must be a joke lol.


possibly but this kind of thing is very real.


----------



## luther1

Kaywoodham said:


> Wtf. This must be a joke lol.


That's what we all thought when you joined


----------



## PaulB

ewen said:


> .co.uk actually :whistling:


are you sure its not .cum


----------



## George-Bean

Damn, its never a chubby chaser.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

luther1 said:


> That's what we all thought when you joined


Ouch


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> That's what we all thought when you joined


Um why?


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> possibly but this kind of thing is very real.


I suppose everyone on here has it to a point!


----------



## luther1

Kaywoodham said:


> Um why?


Next time I'll put a :thumb: or lol or x so you know that I'm joking


----------



## PaulB

Kaywoodham said:


> Um why?


hes joking Kay.......I think. Edit ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hartman




----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> Next time I'll put a :thumb: or lol or x so you know that I'm joking


Oops sorry I should of put a lol too... I was digging for a smart ass funny answer so I could give one back... Lol  x


----------



## Queenie

ANGLIK said:


> are you sure its not .cum


Pmsl!! Xx


----------



## luther1

Kaywoodham said:


> Oops sorry I should of put a lol too... I was digging for a smart ass funny answer so I could give one back... Lol  x


Haha lol lol :lol: :lol: xxxx my bad ,no **** ,pics or no sorry etc


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> Haha lol lol :lol: :lol: xxxx my bad ,no **** ,pics or no sorry etc


Anyway shouldn't u be sharing all your pics with this fella?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyway shouldn't u be sharing all your pics with this fella?


the guy wants to admire muscle not skin and bone :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> the guy wants to admire muscle not skin and bone :thumbup1:


I meant the ones he keeps of all you guys on his phone lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Haha, this for real? Fcuk off op u weirdo!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I meant the ones he keeps of all you guys on his phone lol


wont be many then as only 5% of the forum has got muscles :lol:


----------



## Dux

ewen said:


> wont be many then as only 5% of the forum has got muscles :lol:


That many?

Most journals nowadays are of 9 stone kids asking if they should cut or bulk.


----------



## dipdabs

Dux said:


> That many?
> 
> Most journals nowadays are of 9 stone kids asking if they should cut or bulk.


I'm 7stone...  better get to KFC lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> wont be many then as only 5% of the forum has got muscles :lol:


I think he has a few of u  lol


----------



## dylan_boy69

Really sorry if I have caused offence to anyone by posting - am new here and didn't realise I would create this kind of stir! If nobody here is into worship etc I will just keep quiet. Apologies again


----------



## Milky

dylan_boy69 said:


> Really sorry if I have caused offence to anyone by posting - am new here and didn't realise I would create this kind of stir! If nobody here is into worship etc I will just keep quiet. Apologies again


As l stated previously mate pretty sure there are dedicated sites for this type of thing.


----------



## luther1

Op,is the 69 your year of birth or does it have another meaning I'm not aware of?


----------



## Dux

dylan_boy69 said:


> Really sorry if I have caused offence to anyone by posting - am new here and didn't realise I would create this kind of stir! If nobody here is into worship etc I will just keep quiet. Apologies again


Don't worry about it, others are too, difference is you've just come clean about it, at least you're not here pretending to train :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Dux said:


> Don't worry about it, others are too, difference is you've just come clean about it, at least you're not here pretending to train :lol:


Where is scooby actually lol


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Where is scooby actually lol


yeah where is zoe SORRY scooby ?


----------



## Dazza

Now why don't i get this sort of attention.

Clearly im doing something wrong, or im just one ugly fcuker


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> yeah where is zoe SORRY scooby ?


Haha it was scooby!


----------



## Tassotti

Milky, where the fcuk has your waist gone.

Looking hot bro :wub:

#Tassworship


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Milky, where the fcuk has your waist gone.
> 
> Looking hot bro :wub:
> 
> #Tassworship


Ha ha cheers mate, its going and fast !


----------



## dipdabs

Dazzza said:


> Now why don't i get this sort of attention.
> 
> Clearly im doing something wrong, or im just one ugly fcuker


Or u have no avi lol


----------



## Queenie

Tass, milky - just swap msn addys and be done with it  xx


----------



## luther1

Tassotti said:


> Milky, where the fcuk has your waist gone.
> 
> Looking hot bro :wub:
> 
> #Tassworship


Agreed,no muffin tops and superb definition. Milky looking good( no ****)


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> Tass, milky - just swap msn addys and be done with it  xx


Wife wont let me have MSN or FB or............ well anything really where there is temptation........



luther1 said:


> Agreed,no muffin tops and superb definition. Milky looking good( no ****)


Cheers mate, did my omellette BTW, will be doing more.


----------



## Phenix

RXQueenie said:


> Tass, milky - just swap msn addys and be done with it  xx


I don't know what the thread about just like looking at Queenie av lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dux said:


> Don't worry about it, others are too, difference is you've just come clean about it, at least you're not here pretending to train :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Phenix said:


> I don't know what the thread about just like looking at Queenie av lol


are you scoobys dad :blink:


----------



## Phenix

ewen said:


> are you scoobys dad :blink:


More like his grand dad I think pmsl


----------



## Tassotti

RXQueenie said:


> Tass, milky - just swap msn addys and be done with it  xx


I want naked pics


----------



## Queenie

Phenix said:


> I don't know what the thread about just like looking at Queenie av lol


No muscle to worship here x


----------



## Phenix

RXQueenie said:


> No muscle to worship here x


That ok, that make two of use then lol


----------



## Simspin

Nice to c ya to c ya nice ........I think :wacko:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

MSN?! What is this 1998?


----------



## Matt 1

Im going to need cash upfront


----------



## Huntingground

Haahaa, one of Muriel's windups I reckon


----------

